# Cub cadet 582 conversion



## cubguy582 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a cub cadet 582. It has a Briggs 16 hp. I was wanting to put a 3 cyclender diesel in it. Any help on were to get tips on doing this would be great. Or thoughts


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

http://www.ihcubcadet.com/cgi-bin/discus/discus.pl?pg=topics


----------

